# Hello and question about Pearl Harbor attack



## Sunday Wind (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello my name is Shawn and I just chanced upon your website and I'm so glad I found it.

My wife, son and I live in Hawaii. I'm a cinematographer and my wife works at a tv station. 

My father was a Vietnam Huey pilot, then helicopter and C-130 pilot for the Coast Guard.

My Grandfather was a B-25 mechanic during WW II. I have some pictures of his I need to scan and post here.

I love the piston warplanes of WW II, facinated is more like it. 

I am in the process (almost finished) of making a short film about the impact the Japanese attack had on some of the civilians on December 7th 1941. My story takes place near Kaneohe Marine Base which was hit hard that morning. Does anyone know the exact makeup of the group of planes which attacked the Marine Base? Exact timings? How fast would they have been approaching and at what altitude? 

Thanks I'm excited to find this site and to get to know the gang here.

Aloha,
Shawn


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2006)

greetings, we hope you enjoy your stay and any information you can bring regarding your family's history or any other aspects of your knowledge will be greatly welcomed, any particular favourite aircraft? ah you're a lancaster fan too, no doubt we'll get along just fine


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 23, 2006)

No no Lanc, you misunderstood him, he said the Lancaster was a bucket of puss, therefore the English had to rely on the USAAF to win the war and save them from the Jerries! 

Welcome to the site mate


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2006)

you sound like syscom  and at no point did he say anything of the sort, infact look at what he said to me in a PM 



Sunday Wind said:


> Hello the lancaster kicks ***
> 
> Thanks for the welcome to the site, I too hope i have an enjoyable stay. I would also like to say i have a great deal of respect for the lancaster as she is my favourite plane of the war and I believe her crews did a fantastic job! She was also far better than anything us Americans or the smelly aussies made. Hope to see you on the boards,
> 
> Shawn



see


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 23, 2006)

that's gold! BTW I don't smell...........................much


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome to the site.

That was pretty funny up there Lanc but before you slam syscom. You are blind to anything that was not made in merry old England.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2006)

Actually Id like to know if he allowed him to post the PM for all of us to see.


----------



## trackend (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Sunday Wind, welcome 
If you care to hang around for a few more posts I'm sure you will get you questions answered unfortunately its a different kind of wind rather than Sunday Wind they tend to suffer from sometimes on this site and it has a habit of blowing them off course.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome Sunday Wind


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2006)

Hallo and greetings from Poland


----------

